# Dodge 6.4/Ford 6.2 new 2500/250



## srl28

So without getting too of course and starting a huge debate on which brand is better I'm looking to get some input and opinions on what I should do here. Looking at a new truck that I will be running in the winter. 

First truck is a Dodge 2500 with the new 6.4 gas engine, reg. cab long bed 4x4 with a Boss 8.2 or 9.2 (forgot which) on it already brand new sitting on dealers lot. They are looking to move it and with trading in my old 6.0 ford for 9700 I can have the truck before tax and tags for around $26,000.

Second truck is a 2015 F350 6.2 gas regular cab long bed that does not have a plow on it but can get the western wideout put on for $6,100.00 through the dealer and roll it into the truck financing. Ford also offered around $9,000 for my 6.0 trade. All told in the end before tax and tags I would be pretty close to the dodge price, maybe slightly more.

I've always had fords, and plowed with my 250 6.0 the last 3 years and loved it. I've driven both the new dodge and ford and although the dodge seemed to have a little more power they were both pretty equal, maybe I'm being a little biased idk.

Any input on either truck would be appreciated and since this is in the dodge thread I'm kinda looking for some opinions on the new 6.4 motor.


----------



## ry_rock

It depends if you want the wideout or the v plow, depends on your work and lots, you need to consider that!!
The 6.2 in the Ford has been around for a few years now...no major issues with them. I am a dodge diesel guy but I do have a F250 with the 6.2 and like it for what it is


----------



## srl28

How do you like the power out of the 6.2?

We strictly do commercial lots so this truck will be doing mid-large sized parking lots. Always wanted to try a wideout and when the dealer said he could get one on the truck for around $6k I got interested in the wideouts again. The boss on the dodge would be fine too, especially with wings because I think it may only be an 8.2'


----------



## ry_rock

I would go with the expandable plow if this is the case, I think you will see real benefits with this.

I have switched over and am running all expandable plows this year, will be a first for us, but I am hoping the payoff is worth the switch!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'd have a damn hard time deciding between the two as well.

I feel that Ford has a more durable truck overall, but the new Dodge's have come a long way too. I'm a Dodge guy for sure, but I'm not sold 100% on the 6.4 yet.

I'd probably end up going the Ford route, but have an 8'2" with wings Boss put on it. But that's for what we do, and planning for the future, I'd rather have the v and wings to pair with an Ebling.


----------



## Banksy

I love my 6.2.


----------



## srl28

I was always a ford guy and really didn't like dodge. Now I'm looking for two trucks (one is/was my personal truck that replaced a work truck) and an employee suggested checking out dodge. They have definitely come quite a way with the new dodge trucks. I'm pretty torn now. Don't think I will go wrong either way.


----------



## Banksy

My 2004 2500 Ram (bought new) eventually started falling apart around the awesome Cummins under the hood. I hope they have improved since then.


----------



## JustJeff

Had an '07 Hemi and loved it. Never a single issue whatsoever. I'm now in a diesel, so I don't have first hand experience with the 6.4, only the 5.7. But I don't think the engine has changed at all, other than a larger bore/stroke. I could be wrong, but I don't think so. That being the case, I don't know why the new 6.4 wouldn't be bulletproof as well.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

I won't knock the dodge as I have zero knowledge and experience with them but I will say I have been VERY happy with our 2012 6.2 thats in my sig. It also runs a 9'2" Boss V and hauls around 2 ton of salt. Very happy to the point we are in the process now of ordering another one. Seems to hold its own just fine against our diesels and has had no problems the first 22k miles. Very happy with the new Ford gassers compared to the 5.4 which I also found very doggy in larger trucks.


----------



## gallihersnow

I'll just leave this here.

http://www.tfltruck.com/2014/10/2014-ram-2500-hd-6-4l-hemi-vs-6-0l-chevy-ike-gauntlet-hd/


----------



## allagashpm

If it were me i would get the 350 over the 2500. I have no experience with the hemi but the ford 6.2 is an awesome engine. I have a 9'2 and I plow a lot of my driveways once unless it is over a foot. I have never felt it was under powered. I tow heavy with it as well it is. Great engine and great platform.


----------



## novawagonmaster

The Hemi is an excellent engine. The basic design between the 5.7 and 6.4 are very similar. The 6.4 really isn't new. Dodge has been using a higher performance version of the 6.4 since 2011 in the SRT Challenger, Charger, Magnum, 300, and Grand Cherokee. The truck 6.4 uses a lower compression ratio, different intake & exhaust manifolds, and tuning changes for increased torque and more durability under harsher operating conditions than the cars.


----------



## hellion

Bought a new 2014 Ram 3500 6.4 hemi Feb. 2014. Dual alternators. 4.10 Gears, limited slip rear axle. Have since installed 4.56 gears and Detroit tru trac limited slip front differential. Love the truck! Previously owned 1997 f350 diesel, 2000 f350 diesel, 2-f350 6.0 diesel trucks. Getting about 16/18 mug average. Power out the wasoo. Pushing Boss 9.2 dxt. Truck plays with it. Also have front axle timbrems as did all my fords. Don't hesitate on the Ram!


----------



## slplow

I have the 6.4 ram and love it. around town i get 12mpg highway 17 to 18mpg. Tows my skid steer like it was a diesel. It's also way better looking than the ford and rides better than the ford. AS for reliability they are the same. My 07 ram has been a great truck


----------



## RONK

hellion,what made you change the gearing in your truck?Any other mods to your truck that you've made?Sorry to go a bit off topic.


----------



## hellion

My last 4 trucks were diesels and I wanted to maximize all the available torque available from the 6.4 hemi. The gearing on the diesels was 3.73:1 but the diesels have much more torque to begin with. To help compensate for less engine torque, the higher gear ratios are force (torque) multipliers. The Ram heavy duty transmission is a 6 speed with 5th and 6th in overdrive ratios. I think the engineering was skewed a little more towards gas mileage than low end grunt. They probably thought customers should go to their diesel platform if they really wanted a lot of continuous power just off idle. Ram engineering (I talked to them) felt that the gas engine was a better fit for snow plowing than diesel because today's diesels are designed for continuous high loading which isn't necessary for snow plowing. I was getting tired of the high maintenance costs, diesel fuel prices, high diesel engine upgrade expenses. But I still wanted the low end power ; hence the gear change. To be honest the 6.4 had adequate power with the 4.10 gearsets when I plowed 2 events @ 6" and 8". I setup the truck for huge events and I like some overkill. Not for everyone but what I like. Also have dedicated set of winter tires on rims. Went with Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice Wrt with studs. Combined with the detroit trutrac front differential, 1200 lbs ballast in bed, and the gears, it's the best plow truck I've owned out of 6. Also had complete body rustproofing and undercoating. This will be a 7 or 8 year piece of equipment for me.


----------



## RONK

hellion,thanks.Do you have a manual or auto trans?I've also made the switch from diesel(99 Ford and 05 Dodge)to a 2011 GMC 6.0,it's done everything that I've asked it to do.Is your Ram a regular or extended cab?I've read about some of the older trucks,like the old Power Wagons,they had 5:13 gearing or close and they had the reputation of going through anything.Thank you again for your help.


----------



## hellion

RONK;1848863 said:


> hellion,thanks.Do you have a manual or auto trans?I've also made the switch from diesel(99 Ford and 05 Dodge)to a 2011 GMC 6.0,it's done everything that I've asked it to do.Is your Ram a regular or extended cab?I've read about some of the older trucks,like the old Power Wagons,they had 5:13 gearing or close and they had the reputation of going through anything.Thank you again for your help.


Ram 3500 4 door crew cab with 6'4 bed. Turning radius very close to my 2005 F-350's which were the super cab (not a true 4 door with exterior door handles) and 6'4" bed. My plowing location for this truck is fairly wide open so tight turns are not frequent. Would have selected shorter truck otherwise. Transmission is automatic as all previous trucks were. The Powerwagon was not ready for ordering a year ago. I would have definitely considered that with a 6.4 hemi and the 4.56 gears that are a factory option. My fuel economy with the 6.4 hemi and 4.56 gearing is within 1 or 2 mpg of the Ford F-350 6.0 diesel with 3.73 gears. Hope this helps!


----------



## bullit340

hellion-

I waited too long on a 5500 and it got sold, but that truck had 4:88 gears. It also might have had a different rear end case. It also had the aisan transmission, which has different gearing than the standard hd 6 speed.

I am a bit unsure of the 6 speed with the 4:10 gears that are in the 3500 cab and chassis trucks. After reading tons of reviews I can not seem to get a straight answer. Most reviews seem to say the transmission gearing is the problem. Some say it pulls great while others say if falls flat on its face. When comparing a 6.2 ford, the ford transmission has lower gearing and the cab and chassis usually have 4:30 gears.

I drove both the 6.2 and the 6.4 and liked them both but they were both unloaded and not towing anything.

I was thinking it would be possible to change to 4:30 if the low end was not there. Was the 4:56 set custom? Any problems fitting into that rear end or is this a standard over the counter option. How well does it drive around town with the 4:56? Is it a hugely noticeable difference from the 4:10 when towing or hauling etc...


----------



## hellion

bullit340;1848896 said:


> hellion-
> 
> I waited too long on a 5500 and it got sold, but that truck had 4:88 gears. It also might have had a different rear end case. It also had the aisan transmission, which has different gearing than the standard hd 6 speed.
> 
> I am a bit unsure of the 6 speed with the 4:10 gears that are in the 3500 cab and chassis trucks. After reading tons of reviews I can not seem to get a straight answer. Most reviews seem to say the transmission gearing is the problem. Some say it pulls great while others say if falls flat on its face. When comparing a 6.2 ford, the ford transmission has lower gearing and the cab and chassis usually have 4:30 gears.
> 
> I drove both the 6.2 and the 6.4 and liked them both but they were both unloaded and not towing anything.
> 
> I was thinking it would be possible to change to 4:30 if the low end was not there. Was the 4:56 set custom? Any problems fitting into that rear end or is this a standard over the counter option. How well does it drive around town with the 4:56? Is it a hugely noticeable difference from the 4:10 when towing or hauling etc...[hi bullit340. The 4.56 gears fit into the factory differential casings front and rear without any modifications including the front trutrac. The truck DEFINITELY has better all around driving quality including city driving. At idle in drive stopped in traffic this truck wants to go.Keep foot on brake. Not annoying or unsafe, just a lot of power available just off idle. I would agree that the transmission ratios are too low and that can rectified with 4.56 or the 4.88's. I have told Ram this in writing in 2 different customer surveys. I wouldn't bother with 4.30's. I studied the Ford gas offerings and the 4.56 's in my Ram with the six speed automatic put the Ram OVERALL gearing at or slightly stronger than the Ford IMO. The aisen trans was not available on my single rear tire model at the time of ordering or I would have specified that. I pulled a 12000 load this spring after installing the 4.56 gears and the engine/drive train combination didn't seem at all taxed. That was the same load that I had previously pulled with the F-350 6.0 diesel and quite frankly it performed as well. Another reason I chose the Ram over the Ford (3500 vs F-350) was the frame and suspension. Seemed heavier and more massive IMO. The gears and trutrac were basic off the shelf items purchased and installed from 4-wheelparts. One last thought; the Ram now stays in reduced cylinder mode longer because of the 4.56's are easier for the engine to carry your load at highway cruise speed. In fact, my MPG went UP 1 mpg after the gear change. That's another reason to skip over the 4.30's and go to 4.56 or 4.88's. Good luck. Hope my response aids whatever decision you make. /QUOTE]


----------



## RONK

hellion,thanks again,I'm looking forward to reading more of your posts.Your truck is very well thought out.Gas engines seem to be gaining more and more in popularity in work trucks.


----------



## My bowtie

Picked up my 3500 SRW Ram with the 6.4 with 3:73's in March. I've towed everything from a couple mowers, to my 38' 11,000 lb camper. Truck has preformed great. No complaints in 13k mi. Haven't plowed with it yet. Picked up the truck side frame for my Hiniker 8.5 V yesterday. Hope to install it tomorrow.


----------



## hellion

Hi My bowtie,
What kind of mpg do you get with that gearing? You'll find your truck will easily handle that size of snow plow.


----------



## My bowtie

Highway unloaded 18-19 if I keep it 70 or under. Around my area unloaded 14. Towing my landscape trailer with mowers 11-12. 
I'm sure the truck will handle the V plow just fine. My GMC 6.0 had no problem.


----------



## sid6062

Never mind the motors, even though the 6.4 is awesome...This says it all...


----------



## Banksy

sid6062;1863675 said:


> Never mind the motors, even though the 6.4 is awesome...This says it all...


That says I won't be able to open my tailgate when my truck may be in a position that I won't ever intentionally put it in. Good to keep in mind, I guess.


----------



## plowguy43

I love my Ford but the frame is ancient at this point and really needs to be completely overhauled. Chevy & Dodge both have come out with much better designs in the recent years, Ford's is still very similar to the one introduced in 1999 (as is the rest of the truck).


----------



## Banksy

I did like that my 2004 Dodge 2500's frame was boxed from bumper to bumper. As far as power, can you really go on wrong on any of the big 3 these days? Reliability and longevity is more important to me. My Dodge's Cummins and 6 speed was a great combo but the rest of the truck was falling apart around it.


----------



## plowguy43

Banksy;1865023 said:


> I did like that my 2004 Dodge 2500's frame was boxed from bumper to bumper. As far as power, can you really go on wrong on any of the big 3 these days? Reliability and longevity is more important to me. My Dodge's Cummins and 6 speed was a great combo but the rest of the truck was falling apart around it.


Your right today's offerings are excellent - although the 6.0 GM leaves some to be desired compared to the Ford/Dodge.

Also, there is no comparison between a 3rd gen Dodge to a 4th gen Dodge. The 3rd gens were a product of the Daimler years (read-cost cutting, funneling money to Mercedes, etc.) On the contrary, my 04 Hemi really didn't have many problems at all. No rust, front end was strong, and even the blend door didn't have a problem. My only electrical gremlin was the driver door latch would get gunked up and while driving would cause the doors to lock/unlock about 20 times since the truck thought I was opening and closing the door while I drove LOL. Some grease did solve the issue while I owned it haha


----------

